# Looking in West Central Indiana



## CFarmerLady (Dec 1, 2011)

I was wondering what a normal price/acre would be in Clinton and surrounding counties, without buildings?


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Try Realtor.com. You can type in area preference, acerage, etc., and see what all the realtors in the area have listed.


----------



## CFarmerLady (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks!!


----------



## kycrawler (Sep 18, 2011)

tillable ground 6000and up per acre woods 3-4k and up per acre small tracts(10-30 acres ) are hard to find and bring a premium over those prices


----------



## kycrawler (Sep 18, 2011)

also mibor.com is the local/central indiana mls site


----------



## Azrael (Jun 2, 2008)

I'll try not to ramble. I live in Clinton county and try to keep an eye on prices with the hope to buy something larger.

$6000+ is correct on tillable, sometimes +++++ as a lot fo the farmers are sitting on piles of cash do to crop prices as well as a lot of them want to out do each other at the auctions.

More ground is going at auction vs. real estate listing lately, possibly due to the high prices out of the auctions (one tract at an auction went for $11,000 per acre, seriously, just regular tillable ground).

Pasture ground, especially larger tracts tends to go lower as the majority around here are row crop and confined feeding ops and don't have much use for pasture. However pasture ground is scarce.

A lot is being bought and sold through networking and word of mouth, no open listings, just the way things end up done around here with most of the families going back generations.

If you want some detailed info feel free to PM me for more info, the area is nice, especially nice of Frankfort if you can get in, large German Baptist population in the Rossville area and just a lot of darn nice people around here.

There is an LDS cannery in Indy.

Frankfort itself is not that great of a town, Lafayette is good and short distance, Indy is also convenient. Anywhere in Clinton county would be under an hour to either city.


----------

